# *-* PALARIA IN ALL OF MY TANKS!! *-*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

yo man , i have these tiny little worms, i THINK it's palaria, i hope it's nothing worse, , but i just noticed that it's not just in my red belly tank but in all 3 of my goldfish tanks too!! wut the faak, i'm gettin pissed off and about to throw all my fish away cuz these worms are freakin sick

... there's like HUGE colonies, SOOOO MANY all over the glass/plasitc of the tank . . .

so how do i treat it in the goldfish tanks? they have no heater . . . in one of the goldfish tanks, i have 2 feeders and there skin is peeling off, or peeled off, cuz i going to flush them right after this post, but the tetra in the exact same tank looks perfectly fine . .

wtfs going on? i'm so screwed


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

bc_buddah said:


> yo man , i have these tiny little worms, i THINK it's palaria, i hope it's nothing worse, , but i just noticed that it's not just in my red belly tank but in all 3 of my goldfish tanks too!! wut the faak, i'm gettin pissed off and about to throw all my fish away cuz these worms are freakin sick
> 
> ... there's like HUGE colonies, SOOOO MANY all over the glass/plasitc of the tank . . .
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gravel vac
water change
add goldfish to eat planaria worms
remove uneaten food right away

Repease steps 1, 2, 4. Goldfish is optional.

I just did gravel vac, water change, remove uneaten food. Then two days later same thing. Repeat until gone.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Gravel vac
> water change
> add goldfish to eat planaria worms
> remove uneaten food right away
> ...


cant add goldfish to my red belly tank, they wouldnt last 2 minutes, and adding goldfish is why my p's are in this mess in the first place, well with the ICH they have n e way, dunno if i can blame the palaria on the goldfish, prolly not . ..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

bc_buddah said:


> Gravel vac
> water change
> add goldfish to eat planaria worms
> remove uneaten food right away
> ...


cant add goldfish to my red belly tank, they wouldnt last 2 minutes, and adding goldfish is why my p's are in this mess in the first place, well with the ICH they have n e way, dunno if i can blame the palaria on the goldfish, prolly not . ..
[/quote]

That's cool, you don't need goldfish, just some people suggest them because they will eat the worms. Just do "I just did gravel vac, water change, remove uneaten food. Then two days later same thing. Repeat until gone."


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i have the same problem man !!! this worms piss me off tooo kinda wanna throw the hobby away ..never knew 1 small mistake can lead you to planaria ,ich or watever critters that can live in fishtanks ..i really thought its just my fish that i both from lfs living in my tank , then all this ich and white worms start popping aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh drives u nuts


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

donte see why you guys are freaking out, they are so easy to whipe out! do as back said and theyll be gone in no time!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have noticed that these planaria and/or nematode outbreaks tend to occur in newly established tanks. I don't know why but they occurred in every setup i had. I got rid of them with additional water changes, glass scrubbings, and added mechanical filtration. In my case i used a Diatom XL. They are not harmful, just an annoyance.


----------

